# Any Info. about:  RCI resort 0344, The Surf Club of Marco



## qwerty (Aug 4, 2016)

I have a hold on RCI resort 0344, The Surf Club of Marco and wondering if anyone has been to this resort recently. The RCI resort listing notes that all units are gulfview. One picture shows railings and another a masonry wall about hip height. No recent TUG reviews (The last review was in December 2014) with most being favorable but somewhat mixed.


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 4, 2016)

It is a hgvc property.  I highly  doubt you will be disappointed.

Surfclub.hgvc.com has pictures and a video. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaport104 (Aug 4, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> It is a hgvc property.  I highly  doubt you will be disappointed.
> 
> Surfclub.hgvc.com has pictures and a video.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Ditto. That's a great match. Here's tripadvisor reviews and pictures

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R..._Surf_Club_of_Marco-Marco_Island_Florida.html


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 4, 2016)

We own week 52 at the Surf Club and have spent the last 5 years there.  It is a bit older and not as fancy as most other HGVC properties, but it is well maintained and the units are nice sized with great lanais.  Most of the units are ocean front, but a couple of units per floor are on the side of the building so are only ocean view.  There are tennis courts onsite, and the pool is fairly small, but the property is situated on a great beach.  A theater, shopping area and several restaurants are within a short walking distance across the street.  We love spending time there.

Kurt


----------



## Deb & Bill (Sep 3, 2016)

All of the HGVC timeshares in Marco Island are affiliates.  Not owned by HGVC, just managed by them.


----------



## elaine (Sep 4, 2016)

stayed in 2014. Older property, excellently maintained. Smaller atmosphere--con, not lots of people watching at the pool, pro-walk out your door to the pool in 1 minute, onto beach 2 minutes after that. No endless lobbies, etc.
We liked it well enough to consider buying a week to use in the future.
Personal service like you cannot get anymore (left my kids' LL Bean raincoats in the dresser. Judy @ front desk said if I mailed a check to cover postage, they would send it. I did and she went on her lunch hour to the post office to send them back).


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 29, 2016)

I think it's a very nice resort, and requested it again but got charter club.  I think I wrote that review and thought I gave it a good rating


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 29, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> I think it's a very nice resort, and requested it again but got charter club.  I think I wrote that review and thought I gave it a good rating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Not all units are gulf front, two units face to the side and would not have a gulf view on lower floors


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

